# Tractor show, Farmington ME, June 24-26, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

6/24/2005 thru 6/26/2005
Show #486 Farmington, ME

take Route 4 North from at the Auburn exit of the I-495 Interstate. 

Maine Antique Tractor Club, 10th Annual Festival 
Machinery exhibitions, tractor pulls, lawn/garden tractor pulls, flea market, skillet & haybale toss, toy auction, pedal tractor pull, machinery auction and more. Site of the Gathering of the Orange, North---2007. 

Clarence Wisecup 
207-892-0299 
[email protected]


----------

